# "Friday" hissy fit



## billc (Mar 19, 2011)

Apparently there is a music video on Youtube by a 13 year old girl, and it is getting a lot of attention.  Some of that attention is violent and angry simply because some people dislike the cheezy song.  Wha't wrong with people out there.  Well, I really do know, they are crazy.  If you don't like the song, don't punch it up on youtube.  Here is the article:

http://pajamasmedia.com/zombie/2011/03/18/in-defense-of-rebecca-blacks-friday-music-video/


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 19, 2011)

people are giving this crap?
I have never heard of the girl, but she seems like an innocent fun natured 13 year old..
the video itself looked pretty professional, so I have to assume she probably has some presence that I have not heard about... I would much rather hear a 13 year old talking about this then having sex, doing drugs, or hooking up.../shrug


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 19, 2011)

Cute kid, innocent song. That's the way it should be at 13.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 23, 2011)

[yt]zzfQwXEqYaI[/yt]

:lfao:

I mean, do we really need to be told the days of the week, or that Thursday comes before Friday? 

Song's right out of Sesame Street....:lfao:


----------



## elder999 (Mar 23, 2011)

[yt]pi00ykRg_5c[/yt]


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2011)

I miss the days of songs with meaningful lyrics...

"I said na, nananana, nananana nanana nanana
na na na naaaaaaah"

Brings a tear to the eye.


----------

